# The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load



## graceyd (May 29, 2007)

hi,

I am currently making a device specific module for microsoft MPIO. I have successfully installed the mpio and my own DSM. However, during start-up, an error message comes out saying: "At least one service or driver failed during system startup. Use Event Viewer to examine the event log for details."

When I checked the event log, it says: 

The following boot-start or system-start driver failed to load: TrailNavi

TrailNavi is the name of the device specific module that i am making. I am currently using a 32bit server with Windows 2003 OS.

I am trying to test my DSM, but could not do so because the driver can't be loaded..

Any help would be great..


----------



## graceyd (May 29, 2007)

bump


----------

